# Blackthorn Asylum (Nox Arcana)



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Nox Arcana' new album is coming out on June 21st Here's a link to the sampler: Blackthorn Asylum by Nox Arcana


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you for the heads up i will definately be getting this one.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Just listened to a sample.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

kprimm said:


> Thank you for the heads up i will definately be getting this one.


You're very welcome


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Yay! I'm glad they have a new cd coming out! I'm so excited!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

The album's out now, and it's _definitely_ worth giving a listen (check the medley out for a sampling of much of the album). For the price, you certainly can't go wrong, either


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Ordered this last fri & received on monday, WICKEDLY AWESOME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Another great CD from NA, can't wait to see what they will create next.....?!


----------

